# Conectar auriculares en una mezcladora



## santateresitadj (Mar 20, 2007)

Tengo una consola de audio, con 3 canales de entrada de audio + otros 2 de mic y uno auxiliar, los 3 primeros canales de audio y un microfono tienen la llave para poder escuchar por los auriculares, pero el tema es que no esta hecha la conexion dentro de la mezcladora, y yo no se como hacerlo, no esta conectada ni la salida de los auriculares ni el volumen de los auriculares , si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria, gracias


----------



## Dano (Mar 21, 2007)

Deberías poner el modelo del mixer, si tienes el diagrama, ayudaría bastante, alguna foto nunca está de más.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 22, 2007)

hola 

la verdad que una foto bendria bien pero por lo que comentas ese aparato tiene que haber llevado algun tipo de amplificador pequeño que aga que los audifonos se escuchen bien ya que me imagino q es muy pequeña la señal de salida que tiene desde ya saludos pues aberigua un poco mas y te podremos ayudar con mas presision


----------

